# Small Circle vs Brazilian JJ



## bigfootsquatch (May 21, 2007)

a vs match between two people on about the same skill level in the two respective styles...who would win?

or you could say Wally Jay vs Helio Gracie!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 21, 2007)

Wally Jay and Helio Gracie...

Would be the most boring match on the planet.  Two aged masters standing perfectly still so as not to give any balance away.

Could last for days...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 21, 2007)

I'd say whichever one wanted it more.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 21, 2007)

Whoever made the second to last mistake would win.

They're excellent styles, and Gracie and Jay are exceptional.  It would boil down to who screwed up.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 21, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Wally Jay and Helio Gracie...
> 
> Would be the most boring match on the planet. Two aged masters standing perfectly still so as not to give any balance away.
> 
> Could last for days...


 
hahahaha!  that was great!


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 21, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Whoever made the second to last mistake would win.
> 
> They're excellent styles, and Gracie and Jay are exceptional. It would boil down to who screwed up.


 
I agree...both styles are evolving, no-nonsense styles. I really wished small circle was more popular, but I guess half of the SC style is "illegal" for the UFC.


----------

